#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Do flowers and chocolates please women when it comes to gift?

## redhot itlog

Yes/No, please explain.  :pray:   :pray:

----------


## Dorothea

Okay lang. Mas better ang diamonds. LOL joke

Btaw bro, it depends on the woman.

----------


## spike412

oo magwork na sa mga hopeless romantics...ang ubang ganahan pud og butang.

----------


## uchiha_cute

yes, old school is still effective...

----------


## john_yo

dili man na gift ang choco og flowers gud... gate pass man na. hahaha

----------


## Mr_Chips

> dili man na gift ang choco og flowers gud... gate pass man na. hahaha



HAHAHAHAAHHA anah d.ay nah? hahahahaha

----------


## catzukie88

Yes oi. Kataas nalang sa hair sa babae nga tagaan ana ah..  

Pedi ihatag nalang nako ang chocolates TS kay birthday man nako ugma.. ahahaha

----------


## Intruder26

Agree...ang pagdala dala daan sa bouquet hehehe...uwaw na daan sa part sa laki, so daku jud ang atay sa girl kung tagaan siya. Nag exert jud ug effort ba.

----------


## nausicaa

To get a girl to fall in love with you is to start giving her a bunch of flowers and chocolates. She'll appreciate and loved it. She might not like you at first but the more sincere you are, the more you get her attention. In my part, I'll  treasure the man who gave me flowers and chocolates.I will keep it stored and untouchable.  

*Flowers and chocolates are the secret weapon to catch woman's heart.* :thumbsup:

----------


## brian joshua

mas gnahan silag mustang bro...

----------


## reimusika

Pwede beer, butangan lang og ribbon. Unya pakapinan og sisig. Daog na na.  :Thumbs Up:   :Drunk:

----------


## aubz_0716

depende ra pud na sa babae... naa man uban d ganahan ug flowers or chocolates kay allergic sila...

----------


## nibbler

I prefer being eaten out.

----------


## Lacey

A single long stemmed flower will do. D lang gud sd palab anan ky cheesy kaau (ahahaha)

----------


## bluetonika

usa ra jud ka babaye ang nahatagan nku og buwak nga gkan sa akong kasingkasing, ang akong nanay ra... nkahatag kos ako ex gf before pero iya ko gisugo nga tagaan cya og buwak,,..hahhahha.

----------


## volatile8

Well sort of pero naa raba girls di mada og ing.ana pero naa jud na part sa girl na maka feel important og ing.ana nga gesture.  :Smiley:

----------


## redhot itlog

Hehehe! it worked for me most of the time. There's something good/great when it come to flowers and chocolates. Girls feel high like they're in cloud 9.  :Smiley: 




> Well sort of pero naa raba girls di mada og ing.ana pero naa jud na part sa girl na maka feel important og ing.ana nga gesture.

----------


## joziliciousbelle

For me? No, being Loyal, thoughtful, faithful and honest is the BEST gift.

----------


## lena_jek

it will work if you will surprise.

----------


## carmie

depends if it came from a husband or a boyfriend .... definitely it would please and make them special. If it came from a person that she don't like, she won't appreciate it at all.

----------


## stefangrim

That's so interesting!

----------


## ungerein

> That's so interesting!


Women can constantly reinvent themselves. They want to be in step with fashion and are very picky. No wonder that choosing a suitable gift for them is not exactly an easy mission. But for my friend, it was easier as she kept telling me she wanted a flower garden, and I decided to make a gift, and I started to grow a Rose Garden and make them grow. https://www.growgardener.com/the-5-b...nockout-roses/ a kind of fertilizer to give it to the ground and start growing faster. What gifts are you guys going to make?

----------


## Ghadz

Adto dad-on sa eat all you can...

----------

